# Fichiers dans partie application du dock



## Scoubidou2009 (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma question est simple: existe-t-il une bidouille ou un appli permettant de pouvoir avoir un ficher (genre word ou autre...) dans la partie application du dock (celle à droite des pointillé). Je précise que je souhaiterais garder ma ligne en pointillé du dock, car on m''avait proposé une fois un effacement de cette ligne pour n'obtenir qu'une seul dock...

Et oui je sais que ma question peut paraître farfelu (pourquoi il se contente pas de ce qui est possible cuila..) mais je demande à tout hasard^^

Merci d'avance,

Scoubi


----------



## ziommm (23 Avril 2011)

Eh bien à priori, il suffit de faire glisser ton fichier sur l'endroit en question, tu verras les icônes qui s'écartent, et là tu lâches et t'as un raccourci vers ton fichier.


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (23 Avril 2011)

Non justement, c'est pour ça que je le demande, car il est normalement impossible de mettre des fichiers dans la partie Appli du dock...


----------



## drs (23 Avril 2011)

la partie applications du dock se situe à gauche de la barre pointillée. Si c'est à gauche, c'est effectivement impossible (à moins d'un grand manitou du terminal qui passe par ici).

Si tu parles vraiement du coté droit, il est possible de le faire comme te l'a indiqué ziommmmm. Testé sur 10.6.7


----------



## ziommm (23 Avril 2011)

Oui de fait, j'ai lu, et à juste titre "côté droit".


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Avril 2011)

Scoubidou2009 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma question est simple: existe-t-il une bidouille ou un appli permettant de pouvoir avoir un ficher (genre word ou autre...) dans la partie application du dock (celle à droite des pointillé). Je précise que je souhaiterais garder ma ligne en pointillé du dock, car on m''avait proposé une fois un effacement de cette ligne pour n'obtenir qu'une seul dock...
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Normalement c'est possible, sans utiliser de programme où le Terminal.

Il suffit de truander le Dock et l'on place des applications dans la partie droite du Dock et des fichiers dans la partie gauche.

Il suffit d'utiliser la commande Pomme I et changer l'extension provisoirement et de redonner la bonne extension quand l'icône est dans le Dock.

Un clic sur l'icône douteuse dans le Dock permet de retrouver l'icône originale et le bon fonctionnement.

Au fichier a placer à gauche, ajouter au nom .app (après l'extension) et à droite supprimer l'extension.

*Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8* sans problème, avec Snow Léopard je sais pas a vous de tester.

@+


----------



## drs (24 Avril 2011)

testé avec snow, ca fonctionne nickel. Voila, je vais donc aller me coucher moins bete que je me suis levé


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (24 Avril 2011)

Super merci beaucoup Celestonc! Ca faisait un bai que je cherchais la solution! Oui pour info désolé je voulais mettre les fichiers à gauche (je me suis un peu embrouillé^^). 

Par contre vous allez dire que je suis perfectionniste voire c..mais maintenant j'ai 2 icônes sur mon dock lorsque j'ouvre mon fichier placé à gauche du dock: le fichier sur lequel j'ai cliqué et l'icone de l'appli elle-même...visuellement c'est pas top...aurais-tu la soluce pour finaliser cette subtile acrobatie? 

Merci encore


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Avril 2011)

Scoubidou2009 a dit:


> Super merci beaucoup Celestonc! Ca faisait un bai que je cherchais la solution! Oui pour info désolé je voulais mettre les fichiers à gauche (je me suis un peu embrouillé^^).
> 
> Par contre vous allez dire que je suis perfectionniste voire c..mais maintenant j'ai 2 icônes sur mon dock lorsque j'ouvre mon fichier placé à gauche du dock: le fichier sur lequel j'ai cliqué et l'icone de l'appli elle-même...visuellement c'est pas top...aurais-tu la soluce pour finaliser cette subtile acrobatie?
> 
> Merci encore


Bonsoir

Ecorche pas mon surnom STP?

Si tu désire que l'application qui gère ton fichier n'apparaisse pas dans le Dock, teste cette application.

http://foggynoggin.com/dockdodger

Un simple Glisser-Déposer de l'application sélectionné sur l'icône de dockdodger et elle est invisible dans le Dock, même utilisation pour rendre visible.

J'utilise pas *SL*, donc à toi de tester.

@+


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (24 Avril 2011)

Désolé pour ton nom ceslinstinct ^^

Alors oui c'est exactement le genre d'appli qu'il me faudrait, mais elle bug pas mal encore. J'ai testé par exemple sur filemaker et j'ai plus du tout les menu en haut...

Si tu as d'autres idées je suis preneur donc 

Merci encore,


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Avril 2011)

Scoubidou2009 a dit:


> Désolé pour ton nom ceslinstinct ^^
> 
> Alors oui c'est exactement le genre d'appli qu'il me faudrait, mais elle bug pas mal encore. J'ai testé par exemple sur filemaker et j'ai plus du tout les menu en haut...
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Regarde ça:

http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2538

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/12516/dockless

Sans garanties du bon fonctionnement avec Snow Léopard, à toi de nous le dire.

@+


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (24 Avril 2011)

Merci pour les liens. Malheureusement, ca fait exactement le même effet que pour l'autre appli. Ca m'a l'air d'être des appli ou tu n'as plus besoin du menu en fait, ce qui n'est pas mon cas.

D'autres idées^^?


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (8 Mai 2011)

Aurai-je trouvé une col au pays des Macs?


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Mai 2011)

drs a dit:


> testé avec snow, ca fonctionne nickel. Voila, je vais donc aller me coucher moins bete que je me suis levé


Bonsoir

Par contre si tu désire placer un dossier dans la partie droite du Dock, et qu'il ouvre directement le dossier sans choix d'éventail, liste où grille c'est aussi possible mais d'une autre façon.

Toujours truander le Dock sans utiliser d'extension (ce que je fait chez moi avec un code, il faut alors faire des modifications très simple à faire). 

Non testé avec Snow Léopard, seulement avec Léopard 10.5.8

@+


----------

